# What color is Tenacity Herbicide?



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

What color is Tenacity Herbicide?

I ordered a bottle off Amazon (and have never used it before) prime. All the packaging looked legit and the seals were on the bottle with instructions. When I opened the bottle it was light brown (like typical walls in your house) and had a smell of paint.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Mine is like an off white milky beige. Definitely more opaque than translucent.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It has a smell. But it does NOT smell like any paint I've ever smelled. It should be possible to tell whether it's Tenacity or paint in other ways, such as streaking some onto a surface. Tenacity does not dry like paint, either. It forms more of a beige residue, not a nice smooth layer. I'd also take a few drops out and mix it into a couple ounces of water and then paint it onto some grass to test it. If the grass turns white in a few weeks, you're good.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I seem to recall mine having a very slight red/brown tint. But being mostly white. Agree that it was not transparent at all. I didn't smell mine so I don't know on that haha.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Milky. Doesn't smell strong or bad (to me).


----------

